# painting exterior house



## spikey114 (Jul 24, 2010)

So I am getting ready to paint the exterior of my house. And this is what the exterior looks like right now. 



















My question is, can I just start putting the primer on now or do I need to sand the edges down to get a more even surface to paint on?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Why, I think that is a custom Faux Finish!

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

